# Modern vs Historical Blacksmithing



## overcoatpockets (Aug 29, 2015)

I plan on blacksmithing being a key point in a novel I am working on. While I have been able to find some nice resources, I was curious if anyone has found some very detailed websites or even books dealing with either modern or historical blacksmithing. This could involve techniques and tools, or set up of work spaces. I would really like something comparing the two so I could try combining the elements in my novel. Suggestions?


----------



## WriteTheWhite (Aug 29, 2015)

You might be able to find resources at WriteWorld on Tumblr. If they don't have anything like that in their general writing resources section they sometimes take suggestions or questions if you send it in. I asked about archery before and they eventually made a huge blog for it.


----------



## tantric (Aug 30, 2015)

I know a RIDICULOUS amount about traditional iron working in Bantu africa. Blacksmiths were wagnagna, mages, and their every act with steeped in ritual. I recall that they were ceremonially married to their anvils, for instance. If you want that, PM, cause you probably don't.


----------



## Vandor (Aug 30, 2015)

My uncle gave me a few books on metalwork and carpentry, pretty thorough volumes. Also spent a summer as an apprentice for what its worth. Ask away if you want to, and I'll try to answer what I can now. I'll repost when I find those books.


----------



## overcoatpockets (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll take anything you have! I really don't have specific questions at this point honestly. Maybe start with the things you find are most important that you don't find very often.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 1, 2015)

Try watching Man at Arms on YouTube. They mainly smith movie weapons, and it's done with modern techniques, but there was an episode where they forged Anduril from _Lord of the Rings_, and they were only allowed to use old fashioned methods. Those videos alone should kind of help you compare and contrast the two methods. Plus they're just a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## overcoatpockets (Sep 1, 2015)

That's awesome, thank you. I'm always wary of videos as I've wasted a lot of time on sub par ones in the past.


----------



## Vandor (Sep 3, 2015)

One technique that struck me was that smithing is not always such a solo act as people make out. For small stuff - hammers, tools, horseshoes, etc. one person is just fine. Same for detail or finishing work. But when it comes to raw shaping and bending of the metals, the apprentice comes in handy. The master holds the metal, and uses a smaller hammer to strike the piece where he wants to form it. The apprentice stands by with a sledge or at least a heavier hammer, and strikes the same place as the master, 1-2, 1-2. The master guides the blows and directs the apprentice, who brings the raw power. Would be especially useful for an aging smith who no longer has that kind of strength and endurance. Use the young guy's arms.


----------

